# Arizona sunset - just sharing



## Blue eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

People sometimes wonder why anyone would live in the desert heat of AZ. I actually prefer warm to cold, but one thing I never tire of is the gorgeous sunsets!

We've lived out here for 16 years now and I must have a gazillion sunset photos. I just can't seem to stop.

All that to say, I thought I'd randomly share a photo I just a moment ago took from our yard. (not enhanced or anything)


----------



## Susannah (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, that is stunning...I love taking photos of our sunsets/rises, too...I have quite a collection lol


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 5, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> People sometimes wonder why anyone would live in the desert heat of AZ. I actually prefer warm to cold, but one thing I never tire of is the gorgeous sunsets!
> 
> We've lived out here for 16 years now and I must have a gazillion sunset photos. I just can't seem to stop.
> 
> ...


dear blue eyes,-sure looks like heaven to me,-wow,-my brother spends the winter months at quartzite,arizona..-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium rip--thank you for the picture--


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

jamesewaller said:


> dear blue eyes,-sure looks like heaven to me,-wow,-my brother spends the winter months at quartzite,arizona..-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium rip--thank you for the picture--



Ah, yes. We visit Quartzite for the gem, mineral, fossil shows. Lots of RV's there in the winter.


----------



## A & B (Nov 6, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> People sometimes wonder why anyone would live in the desert heat of AZ. I actually prefer warm to cold, but one thing I never tire of is the gorgeous sunsets!
> 
> We've lived out here for 16 years now and I must have a gazillion sunset photos. I just can't seem to stop.
> 
> ...


That view is amazing! Here in Iowa we don't see very many nice sunsets and if we do, the seemingly endless amount of trees block our view!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks!
We lived many years back east and totally get how those lovely trees limit the view! I've come to very much like the wide open spaces here.

This sunset is from the same evening as the one above. (Those are mountains - not bushes- in the background.)

[EDIT: This photo got lost on RO over the years. I think this is the one I had here before.]


----------



## A & B (Nov 6, 2018)

Mountains?!?! That's amazing! I can't imagine seeing mountains while standing in my yard! I have a river by my house. That's it. And it's surrounded by trees and full of garbage, unfortunately. Not a pretty sight at all


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness! That is so beautiful! My mouth literally dropped open! I see several pretty sunsets at my house but they are all covered up by trees! And MOUNTAINS?! That is like heaven!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 22, 2018)

When we lied in the Central Valley in CA we'd have 4 to 5 months of fog and overcast and the sun was more of a bright spot in the overcast and a whole lot of rain. We love it here, especially the weather and sunsets and sunrises too. We only have a couple of months that are really hot and you do get used to it. Wouldn't move back to CA--considering a move to Utah to be nearer the kids and grand children, but not in any rush.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 21, 2018)

Last Saturday and Sunday...

[Again, I'm replacing the missing pics...]


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 27, 2018)

I live in Maine and its 23 degrees today! Its cold! But I love it here. This is the sunset through the trees.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

Very pretty! 

I love the look of snow but I don't like the cold. I had to wear a jacket today because it "got down to" 59F!  (though our nightimes are dipping down to the 30s  )

(My brother just retired and wants to move to Maine.)


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 27, 2018)

I love it here!  we dont usually wear coats until 50 unless its windy. The snow is pretty but can be very heavy if you haver to shovel it.  my kids love to play in it. It gets down to 30- here but most of the time its in the teens or early 20's


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 18, 2020)

Just another Az sunset...


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 18, 2020)

And this one taken a week or so the prior one...


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 18, 2020)

This was the sunset in Tennessee from a couple of weeks ago.

@Blue eyes, the sunsets in Arizona are so pretty!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow all of these are so pretty


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 18, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> This was the sunset in Tennessee from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> @Blue eyes, the sunsets in Arizona are so pretty!


I just love the composition of that photo with the boat and the bare trees!


----------



## elentari (Dec 19, 2020)

i miss az, y'all are making me yearn.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 25, 2020)

Had two photos of an Estonian sunset stashed in my gallery. Your AZ ones are really gorgeous! Idk i wanna try visiting now!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Dec 26, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> People sometimes wonder why anyone would live in the desert heat of AZ. I actually prefer warm to cold, but one thing I never tire of is the gorgeous sunsets!
> 
> We've lived out here for 16 years now and I must have a gazillion sunset photos. I just can't seem to stop.
> 
> ...


What part do you live in? Years ago we were looking to move about 30 minutes from Tucson years ago. I chickened out with the move and we stayed. We are waiting until July, my husband has "shares" he is eligible for then we might put the house up for sale and start looking for jobs and homes. I really would like to move to Arizona. I am so so so tired of the cold. My husband loves it. I slipped on the ice 2 years ago and hurt my elbow/arm and I swore that was the last winter and here I am...still in Iowa. If you are willing will you message me more about what you like about living there. The good and the bad? Looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 15, 2022)

Haven't posted any sunsets in awhile. Just took these two from our front yard this evening.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 16, 2022)

My parents live by Lake Havasu, next time im there in AZ visiting ill take a picture to add. I love the thunder storms they get and how they branch off so much. Just beautiful. But way to hot out there for me haha. I need a Oregon or Washington that doesn't rain much but is cold and snows lol. Hard to find.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Thunderstorms out here are a rare treat!  We only get 8" of rain per year!
It does indeed get very hot but I do not like the cold! When I lived where it got cold, it was always better if there was snow to go with it.


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Thunderstorms out here are a rare treat!  We only get 8" of rain per year!
> It does indeed get very hot but I do not like the cold! When I lived where it got cold, it was always better if there was snow to go with it.


Don't know which part of AZ you live in but by the lake it's not to uncommon(not super common either) and its fun/stupid to sit out under your garage (like a lot of others lol) and just watch the show in the sky. It's great. Happens mainly towards the end of summer around August-September. I can try to get some pictures in the future. My parents live about 3 miles from the lake and air BNB their house, so its fun when i get to go.


----------



## BunLover (Jun 23, 2022)

The sunsets are so pretty, @Blue eyes you must have a blast watching them


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

BunLover said:


> The sunsets are so pretty, @Blue eyes you must have a blast watching them



Indeed! Never get tired of them. Here's another one from last week.


----------



## Preitler (Jun 24, 2022)

To me, that landscape looks as strange as any from a Star Wars movie.

Here's a rather special sunset, minutes apart, old pictures from the apartment I lived in before I bought my house (2014).


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

Preitler said:


> To me, that landscape looks as strange as any from a Star Wars movie.



Haha! I get that! It was quite an adjustment for us as well when we moved here years ago! The dust storms were something to get used to as well. The video is from our prior home, looking out 2nd floor window over the patio roof -- a time lapse of a "dust storm."


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

The cottontails like to rest near any plants we water so they can cool off. Unfortunately, it also attracts them to eat those same plants since the surrounding flora is so dry.









cottontail reaching for flowers


It's hot in the desert! This cottontail stretches high to reach the lush green of a watered plant.




www.youtube.com


----------



## White Rabbit (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Haha! I get that! It was quite an adjustment for us as well when we moved here years ago! The dust storms were something to get used to as well. The video is from our prior home, looking out 2nd floor window over the patio roof -- a time lapse of a "dust storm."



You have become a sand person at that point haha. When ive visited my parents house in lake Havasu I haven't seen one that crazy. 


I laugh at their true names "haboob." Gets me every time lol. Not my video, but everyone needs to see a mega haboob lol.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

Last night we had heavy winds and signs of distant rain -- unfortunately no rain for us. 

Out here in the open desert, the rain can be seen in the distance (like one would see in the old Roadrunner cartoons).


----------



## BunLover (Jun 25, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Last night we had heavy winds and signs of distant rain -- unfortunately no rain for us.
> 
> Out here in the open desert, the rain can be seen in the distance (like one would see in the old Roadrunner cartoons).
> View attachment 61289
> View attachment 61290


Wow, that's amazing


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

Just sharing another (bit more unique) sunset from the other day. The colors weren't altered by the camera. It shows true to life.


----------



## Sissel (Aug 27, 2022)

Like you all walks out in nature (and taking pictures) makes my day as well. Thank you for sharing all your beautiful pictures ! Here´s a picture of a Sunset in Denmark. Hope it will brighten your day as well!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 9, 2022)

Sissel said:


> Like you all walks out in nature (and taking pictures) makes my day as well. Thank you for sharing all your beautiful pictures ! Here´s a picture of a Sunset in Denmark. Hope it will brighten your day as well!



It's been decades since we've been to Denmark, but we vividly remember our visit there.  We stayed at the Dagmar Hotel in Ribe (built in the 16th century for those reading this who do not know). We walked to the top of the Cathedral (?) tower there across the street. Listened to a town crier during the night. And ate a wonderful, enormously sized lunch at the restaurant below the hotel.


----------



## Sissel (Sep 10, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> It's been decades since we've been to Denmark, but we vividly remember our visit there.  We stayed at the Dagmar Hotel in Ribe (built in the 16th century for those reading this who do not know). We walked to the top of the Cathedral (?) tower there across the street. Listened to a town crier during the night. And ate a wonderful, enormously sized lunch at the restaurant below the hotel.



Hello Blue eyes,


Thank you so much for sharing. I´m so glad you had a great time in Denmark. It really makes my heart smile. I´m from a little town 20 miles from Ribe, so I´ve been there many times as well. Likewise (decades ago) I spent a year in the US (in Georgia) as an exchange student. It was simply the best year in my life and I still have some of my closest friends here. So quite frankly people know me as being an All- American Dane. So, as you can imagine being connected to a wonderful forum as Rabbitonline where we share life together and also can make a difference for one of the (in my opinion) most adorable animals on planet earth) means the world to me. Thank you so very much for all what you do! Have a wonderful day!

Binkies to you and your wonderful Bonnies from my dear Bon Bianca and a grateful smile from me.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

All these sunsets are amazing. Here are some from the middle of our field.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 5, 2022)

Green grass!! What a lovely sight, lol!!


----------

